# Driver Software Update needed to install Windows Vista



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

This afternoon I attempted to install the upgrade version of Windows Vista Home Premium edition. I got stopped after the installation DVD popped up the following message:

"Close windows installation and contact the device manufacturer for updated driver software for this device:
o SCSI and RAID Controllers: VAX347S SCSI Controller"

After this message the installation was promptly aborted. 

In the Device Manager window I see "SCSI and RAID Controllers" listed, and "VAX347S SCSI Controller" in the sub folder under that.

My question is simple. Where can I go to update this driver so my Vista installation can go on without another hitch? Truthfully I have no idea as to what this device even does.

If any more information is needed I will gladly provide it. Thanks in advance for any assistance given.

Mark


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The only thing I could come up with is that it is used for A program called Alchol 120% or deamon tools, if you are using any of these programs I dare say that could be the cause of the problem. Are you using any virtual drives ?


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

Before posting my problems installing Vista I did a search to see if I could remedy the problem myself and noticed someone mention on a web site that Alcohol 120 might be the culprit that was causing the problem I am having. I then uninstalled the program and tried running the installation disk for Vista but the same message pops up.
I didn't do a computer reboot after uninstalling Alcohol 120 because it didn't ask me too, but do you think rebooting might help?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

If you have not rebooted then yes ,you can try that. Have a look in the device manager and see if "VAX347S SCSI Controller" still shows, If it does you can try disabling it i the device manager and see if that helps


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

OK I'll try that. First by rebooting, then I'll check in Device Manager to see if the problem is still there, and if so, I'll disable it and attempt installing Vista once again. I'll post back to let you know what happens.


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm still not able to install Vista. Disabled the problem in Device Manager after rebooting and when attempting to install Vista it still wouldn't because of the offending controller.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok what i would do is if you no longer have any virtual drives set up on your computer , I would go back into the device manager and uninstall it and then make sure it does no longer show up. Then try a vista install.


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

OK before taking the next step to uninstall the VAX347S SCSI Controller, give me a lesson as to what a virtual drive is and how I can check my computer to see if I have one set up.


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

In the window "My Computer", it's showing that I have my hard disk drive (C , a DVD Drive (D , a DVD-RW drive (E , and a DVD Drive (F.
I only have two actual DVD drives set up on my computer, so I'm assuming that DVD Drive (F might be the virtual drive?

I just tested putting a CD in each of my 2 DVD drives while looking at "Windows Explorer" and I noticed that my drives are lettered (D and (E.

Now if (F would then be considered a virtual drive, should I now delete this virtual drive somehow? Also is it still safe to uninstall the VAX347S SCSI Controller?


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

I just found the support site for Alcohol 120 and saw this FAQ regarding the removal of virtual drives:

"Q:- I uninstalled Alcohol but the virtual drives remain, how do i remove them?

A:- Go to control panels/system/hardware/device manager, find under "SCSI and RAID controllers" the Alcohol* SCSI controller, and remove it.

All Alcohol drives will disappear. Normally this happens automatically when you uninstall alcohol, unless at the uninstallation time you still had some image mounted.

You will Also need to remove Plug and Play Bios Extension from System Devices. and if needed the Virtual Drive Drivers from the Windows/System32/Drivers Folder.

* Name of the Virtual Drive Driver varies from version to Version."

Should I take that to mean that removing the "VAX347S SCSI Controller" will eliminate the virtual drive (F?

This FAQ also said to "remove Plug and Play Bios Extension from System Devices. and if needed the Virtual Drive Drivers from the Windows/System32/Drivers Folder."

Does that sould like something I should do? If yes, then I'll need step by step instructions on how to do this also. 

Thanks.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, first you will need to go to the device manager and click on the "+" on the SCSI and RAID controllers
right click on *VAX347S SCSI Controller* and choose uninstall

Next look further down the list near the bottom in the device manager and you will see system devices, click on the "+" to expand it and then look for the *Plug and Play Bios Extension*, check the properties on it and see if it relates to alchol 120 if so uninstall it

Follow the path listed to the driver folder and also look for anything that relates to Alchol120 and remove that.

Just be careful what you remove and if you have the opportunity cut and past it to your desktop in a folder so if needed you can replace it.


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

OK I have just uninstalled *VAX347S SCSI Controller*.

I can confirm that after uninstalling, the drive (F in the My Computer window no longer appears.

Next I looked down the Device Driver list and found the *Plug and Play Bios Extension* but cannot find any specific mentions of Alcohol 120 so I'm a bit nervous about uninstalling it yet, but I have included screen captures of this Bios Extension for you to inspect. After looking at the screen caps if you feel that it's safe to uninstall, then let me know and I will.

Finally taking a look at the driver folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers doesn't seem to show anything else relating to Alcohol 120.

I'll be out of the house for the next 10 hours or so but I will be on later today.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l this put it on floppy and load with f6 when it asks if you wish to load 3rd party drivers
http://www.ite.com.tw/product_info/file/pc/8211Drv_095003-01.zip


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

OK for starters my computer doesn't have a floppy drive. Next I'm not sure what you mean by load with F6. Possibly you want me to hit the F6 key when rebooting windows? More of a step by step process to help me along will help me out greatly.

Also letting me know exactly what this is supposed to do to help me with my upgrade to Vista would be appreciated.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

see if it will let you roll back the driver or alternatively down load the driver dai has listed and then put it into a folder, you can then go and right click on the plug and play driver you want to update and choose update driver,On the first screen select *" NO not this time"* and select *next*, on the next screen select the second option *" Install from a list or specific location"*, You can then untick the ticked box and tick *"Include this location in search"* and use the browse button to point to the driver folder you downloaded


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

Before following your advice I just have to let you know that the virtual drive (F returned, along with the *VAX347S SCSI Controller* under SCSI and RAID Controllers in Device Manager. 



















I've uninstalled it once again.

Now when you mention rolling back or updating the driver, do you mean the *Plug and Play BIOS Extension* under System Devices in the Device Manager window? If yes then it won't let me roll back the driver. I get this pop up message if I try: "No driver files have been backed up for this device."

I've already downloaded the Zip file dai had the link to, and it is currently on my desktop. There are a number of folders in the file but I'm assuming that I'd use the one named WINXP.

After following your advice in attempting to update the *Plug and Play BIOS Extension* using the Zip file dai mentioned and pointing to the WINXP folder, the following message appeared: "Cannot continue the Hardware Update Wizard."

I think I've followed your directions accurately but I was not able to update the driver. You mentioned in a previous post that if the Plug and Play BIOS Extension didn't mention anything about Alcohol 120 that it was probably OK to uninstall it. Looking at the screen caps I provided do you think that it is OK to uninstall it?

I'll bet that after rebooting my computer that the virtual drive will return once again. Again I'll be gone for the next 10 hours or so while at work, but will return to continue working on this problem with you. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

try going through all the steps you did previous in one go, you will need the plug and play driver dai listed, did you unzip it to a folder ? updating it will be far easier than trying to get a driver back in there if you uninstall it.

I'm about to head off for work myself and will be back in 12hrs, I will have a look into any other ways to get rid of the virtual drive when i get back if you have not managed to get it out


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

I did everything all at once, unzipped the file dai provided onto my desktop, attempted to update the PnP BIOS Extension using the WINXP folder within that Zip file, but was still unable to update the driver for the Plug and Play BIOS Extension. I also noticed after getting home from work that the *VAX347S SCSI Controller* reappeared again, along with the virtual drive (F without me rebooting my machine.

Another thing I checked is I used regedit to locate the Vax347s file, which was under *My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\Vax347s*.

I wouldn't dare do anything without you giving me the go ahead, but could this be the reason the virtual drive keeps reappearing on my computer without me doing anything?


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

I just came upon a web page that mentions how to manually remove Alcohol 120. In the post the file vax347s is mentioned along with another one I did see on my computer named vax347b.

If you could take a look at the following web page:

http://forum.alcohol-soft.com/index.php?showtopic=20874

Please let me know if this is a possible solution to my problems. Thanks.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes you can give this a try but only if you are confident in and around your registry, I suggest you back up your registry first just in case.

I did look around and this seems to be the general concensis.

This seems to be one program I think I will never use


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

OK I'll try manually removing Alcohol 120% using that web page. Again the virtual drive (F reappeared along with the entry in the Driver Manager window.

I've already backed up the individual entries in the registry editor window that I plan on deleting and have them in a folder on my desktop.

Another work day for me so I'll let you know in about 12 hours or so how everything went.

One thing is for sure...There's no chance of me ever reinstalling this Alcohol 120% program once I have Windows Vista up and running.


----------



## Falk25 (Jul 27, 2005)

Following the directions on the web page I mentioned previously, I was able to delete everything except the Vax347s key at the following address using regedit:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Vax347s

When attempting to delete this key the following box appears:
ERROR DELETING KEY Cannot delete Vax347s: Error while deleting key.

The virtual drive (F has not returned and neither has the entry in *Device Manager* named *VAX347S SCSI Controller* under *SCSI and RAID Controllers*.

At this point I am assuming I can once again attempt to install Windows Vista. If you can think of anything else I might want to do regarding the deletion of Vax347s, then let me know. Thanks.


----------

